# I am REALLY afraid to ask this, BUT I just have to:)



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone tried a drain cleaning machine from Harbor Freight Tools, and want to admit it?

Ok - Now I will run :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

A what?:blink:A who?:blink:A why?:blink:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

50 Ft. Commercial Drain Cleaner with Power Feed
Built-in Ground Fault Circuit Interrupter
Four interchangeable heads to tackle even the toughest clogs: arrow head cutter pierces through stoppages, boring gimlet retrieves or pushes though stoppages, 1-1/2" U-cutter easily cuts through grease and 1-1/4" side-cutter scrapes the sides of the drain line clean.

* Handles pipes from 1-1/4" ID to 4" ID
* 1/2" x 50 ft. wire core cable with 1" x 1" split coupler resists breakage, tangling, and kinking
* Friction lock powerfeed
* Foot pedal control
* Forward and reverse toggle switch
* Built-in GFCI (ground fault circuit interrupter)
* Fully enclosed cable drum reduces splatter
* Durable steel frame with 8" solid rubber wheels for maximum portability
* Automatic reset


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im a general root 66 man myself, also the rigid k1500. I think i saw one of those at the flea market. a one armed man was selling it along with some other off brand tools!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Lol


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i would have a tough time charging a customer more to clear the line than i paid for the machine.  

i knew one guy that had this wierd tub snake that looked like a lunchbox, i think it was made by superior. i've seen them at harbor freight but they're not their usual chicago electric brand. it was actually a pretty neat machine. had 3/16" cable and could get through almost any trap, even old durham ones that were 50 years old.





paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice, yea, I think I might just buy a k-60 then, everyone keeps saying how great they are


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm a spartan man myself. 300 for mains and 100 for kitchen/lavs.





paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i'm a spartan man myself. 300 for mains and 100 for kitchen/lavs.
> 
> 
> paul


I used to use those years ago,

Are they still just as good?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i'm a spartan man myself. 300 for mains and 100 for kitchen/lavs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I decided a long time ago to just say no to drum machines.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm sure they are. i don't think they've changed them in a long time. i think the power feed is different but i don't use one anyways. some of the older spartans i've seen have electric foot pedals, mine has an air switch. other than that, i think they're the same as the olden days.

i just wish they weren't so loud. 






paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Paul.

The one I used to use back in the day had an electric switch, I just googled the model you mentioned and this is what I found, Kinda looks like a nice machine


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

that is exactly like the one i have but i don't have the power feed atachment. they are workhorses for sure. i really like that they are direct drive and will mow through most anything. you can even break a cable on purpose if you want to. :whistling2: 






paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> that is exactly like the one i have but i don't have the power feed atachment. they are workhorses for sure. i really like that they are direct drive and will mow through most anything. you can even break a cable on purpose if you want to. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> paul


Nice, It looks like a nice machine, its like $2500 +:furious:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i payed around $700 for mine. deals are around if you look for them, i'm a cheap bastard.



paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> i'm a cheap bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> paul


me too **coughs*** cell phone **coughs***


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

what's that? with this cold i've got, my ears aren't working so good. **cough** t-shirt **cough** :laughing:






paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> what's that? with this cold i've got, my ears aren't working so good. **cough** t-shirt **cough** :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> paul


:yes:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I will stick with my Gorlitz and my tana for roofs (sinks)


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I never heard of those.

You have some pics?

Welcome to the forum btw, Make an intro post


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.mytana.com/products/cart.php?m=product_list&c=3

http://www.gorlitz.com/


the mytana's and gorlitz's i've seen are all open reel machines and i'm not a fan. the best thing i can say about some of those types of machines is that they are quite. completely the opposite of the spartan, it's a loud!!





paul


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh cool, Thanks for the links


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

im proud to say ive never bought anything from harbor freight. you get what you pay for. you can snap the cable, or spin the house. your choice.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> im proud to say ive never bought anything from harbor freight. you get what you pay for. you can snap the cable, or spin the house. your choice.



Yea, Good call, I have heard NOTHING but bad 

Thanks for all the input


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Always remember its not the equip or type sewer machine its the man using it a good sewer man (lol thats where I started can use any type) cause he or she will make sure they know when cable is getting tight and know machine is stronger than they are know when to hold um when to fold um an when to ) DIG


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*My Tanna Or Gorlitz*

My TANA and the old roto rooter were brothers both plumbers before ww2 not sure on dates they developed their machines together one sold machines the other sold franchises or thats what I heard, I would like to know the truth if Im wrong ? or cousins lol now ) both sold out to to bigger companines in late 60s,>< roto is now DURACABLE but gorlitz is a german named kruger he looked at both and improved them in early 70s


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> My TANA and the old roto rooter were brothers both plumbers before ww2 not sure on dates they developed their machines together one sold machines the other sold franchises or thats what I heard, I would like to know the truth if Im wrong ? or cousins lol now ) both sold out to to bigger companines in late 60s,>< roto is now DURACABLE but gorlitz is a german named kruger he looked at both and improved them in early 70s



Awesome


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> Always remember its not the equip or type sewer machine its the man using it a good sewer man (lol thats where I started can use any type) cause he or she will make sure they know when cable is getting tight and know machine is stronger than they are know when to hold um when to fold um an when to ) DIG


I'm new here, but I have to disagree. The company I work for now has a mustang or something like that. It's like a dolly with a drum and motor. It will not open a main line from a vent, period. Even with two guys hanging on for dear life, and this with brand new cable (it's so limber you could tie it in a knot). Plus it bucks around so much you have to keep one foot on it and the other on the switch. 

It is no comparison to a gorlitz style machine.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

******* said:


> I used to use those years ago,
> 
> Are they still just as good?


Years ago?:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> Always remember its not the equip or type sewer machine its the man using it a good sewer man (lol thats where I started can use any type) cause he or she will make sure they know when cable is getting tight and know machine is stronger than they are know when to hold um when to fold um an when to ) DIG


 I agree partly.

You can give a guy a great machine but if doesn't know what he is doing it's trash. BUT giving an expienced guy a piece of junk machine go well either. I use Spartan machines myself.


Plumber Jim


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Gorlitz are pretty neat until you have to move one around. Easy reel changes, GFI built into the unit, plug your ext. cord into the foot pedal, powerfeed bearings easy to service.

I just sold a GO-62 because no one wanted to use it. Open reels splash water, reel covers get shredded. Frame too short to manuver, need $500 hitch or ramps to get it on your truck.

Of course I had plenty of interest when I put it on craigslist, so there are some die-hard fans out there.


----------

